# Can you feed raw eggs to goats?



## mousebandit (Feb 14, 2007)

Wondering if I can give some extra eggs to the goats. We've got an overload, and I'm feeding them to the dogs, but there's still a few dozen that need to be used up! 

If you give your goaties raw eggs, how many do you give at a time and to what sized goat? 

What about feeding them back to the chickens? 

THANKS!

Tracey Mouse


----------



## OldNavyGoat (Apr 27, 2007)

Boil 'em, crunch 'em, feed 'em to the chickens.

Not the goats.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Why would you WANT to?



I have an abundance of gravel, but wouldn't feed it to the goats....


Seriously though. Goats would not benefit. 

Trade the extra eggs to your neighbors for hay or corn or pigs or chickens or something you CAN use...

Raw eggs can also be broken out of the shells and frozen for later use when the chickens aren't laying as well. Great for noodles - or scrambled eggs/quiche. But don't feed noodles or quiche to goats either...


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Goats are herbivores - I vote no on the eggs, too.


----------



## mousebandit (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay- I hadn't thought about the herbivore thing. I was thinking it would help their coats shine up like it does for the dogs. These are eggs that I think stayed too long under the broody hen before we were able to locate them. I've cracked a few open, and it ain't pretty. I certainly wouldn't want to use them. I guess I'll stick with the dogs and maybe boil some up for the chickies. 

Thanks.

Tracey Mouse


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

if you have a couple hogs they would love them!


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

No animal should be eating rotten eggs! Throw them away!



mousebandit said:


> Okay- I hadn't thought about the herbivore thing. I was thinking it would help their coats shine up like it does for the dogs. These are eggs that I think stayed too long under the broody hen before we were able to locate them. I've cracked a few open, and it ain't pretty. I certainly wouldn't want to use them. I guess I'll stick with the dogs and maybe boil some up for the chickies.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Tracey Mouse


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

If the eggs are bad, put them in your compost pile.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

I used to feed them raw to the pigs, shell and all.

I was told by a vet many years ago not to feed them raw to dogs. Something to do with depleting vitamin B. It's been a long time ago and I don't really remember the details. If I feed them to my dogs, I do a quick scramble first.

Never heard of, or even thought about, feeding them to the goats.

Janis


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

IMO, goats should never be given any food experimentally without checking it out with those in the know, so good for you for asking.

Goats being herbivores have a completely different sort of digestion, assimilation, yada yada than we do, pigs, dogs, etc. VERY different. I am only beginning to understand it myself, but I recommend learning as much as you can about HOW they digest, their nutritional needs, and this knowlege will guide you when you introduce a food to them.


----------

